# Huw Davies' (Svartmetall) Nurgle Army at Warhammer World



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Some of you may have seen Huw's amazing Nurgle army over in Ongoing Projects: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11977 If you've not seen it, why the hell not?! :laugh: 

Anyway, the sheer amount of work - and green stuff - that's gone into his army (his first by the way) has been recognised by those at Warhammer World in Nottingham and is on display in their Hall of Minitures! 

I took some shots today - bare in mind it's a 'mare to take photos through glass without the flash, but they should give you some flavour of his work. Enjoy:













































































































The sheer amount of detail on these is staggering and even his WIP thread photos do not do them justice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from the hell that is work*

Awww _*sniff*_ thanks  Things like this make it all worthwhile. It's one hell of a rush to see your own stuff in there, I can tell you, especially when it's the first army you've ever made...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm off to warhammer world next week so that I can see this army , great work once again Huw and thanks for the pics Syph. I can't wait


----------



## LawLess (Jan 11, 2009)

any idea how long its going to be in the hall as im taking a trip up mid feb and would love to see it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from the hell that is work*

It's going to be on display there until the end of March


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm gonna give some rep. For two reasons, 1. For actually managing to get the models into there, and 2. For the sheer brilliance of the models!


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent work, and congratulations ! !

You should be proud, those models are awesome.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya man gratz again. If you ever feel like selling that lot I would pay a heft amount for it. I cant do it but i appreciate the time and effort that goes into stuff like that and i would love to put it in a display case in my new games room when i Move into my new house in Canada.

If you ever are interested seriously pm me / lmk.

Chaosftw


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

An amazing achievement even more so that it's your first army, truly stunning, congratulations Huw!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

The pictures really do not do them justice. I was there when you were putting them in the case (when the lady was talking about kids spit balling the minatures) They really are brilliant. I recommend anyone wanting to start or is doing a nurgle army to take a look at these as they realy capture the feel of nurgle (if you know what i mean)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are absolutely fantastic models, well deserving of the placement. Well done man.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from the hell that is work*

They've put a little feature on me up on the WHW website now


----------

